# SSRI's and ruminating



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

Could any SSRI's stop or slow down the constant ongoing monologue/ruminating activity in my brain....or does the ruminating continue, but with only happier thoughts?:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That hasn't been the case for me! I do have less mood swings though...and am less apt to blow my stack over trivial things. So I guess I can credit paxil with "tempering" my temper, lol! If your aim is to change your thinking, then you'd probably be better off looking into therapy like CBT...perhaps coupled with medication. I haven't tried CBT myself, but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't listen to rocknroll - he's never taken an SSRI, lol.

They really do help to quiet your thoughts down, which helps a lot when you're taking on SA. The ruminative thoughts in SA always tend to spiral into negativity, so without all that going on, you can think a bit more clearly. At least that's been my experience. But if you go to too high a dose, you can kind of feel like a zombie, in a fog. I went as high as 40mg, but am back down to 30 now.

And yeah, CBT helps a lot, the SSRI's can make it easier to do.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd second the posts about CBT - I've taken prozac, celexa, and right now i'm on zoloft and the rumination is still there. it's something that i basically have to force myself to not do, although, I think the meds make it easier to will your mind to stop (or at least slow down) the hurricane of negativity.

But yes, CBT is probably the best bet for rumination.


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> Don't listen to rocknroll - he's never taken an SSRI, lol.
> 
> They really do help to quiet your thoughts down, which helps a lot when you're taking on SA. The ruminative thoughts in SA always tend to spiral into negativity, so without all that going on, you can think a bit more clearly. At least that's been my experience. But if you go to too high a dose, you can kind of feel like a zombie, in a fog. I went as high as 40mg, but am back down to 30 now.


What SSRI do you currently take at 30 mg?


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

SSRI's just make you feel that everything is ok, thoughts are still there but the emotion and feeling behind them is lost. So for example you may know that doing something is wrong, but you feel like you don't care, because you become apathetic. That's how I was. They just creat more problems than it's worth in my opinion.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

fridays child said:


> Could any SSRI's stop or slow down the constant ongoing monologue/ruminating activity in my brain....or does the ruminating continue, but with only happier thoughts?:um


For me, yes, and also for others. It has been proven successful in the treatment of OCD. For me, 20 mg of Celexa has done the trick. The only time I experienced racing, paranoid thoughts was when I took 35 mg of Vicodin and three shots of 80 proof vodka (not recommended).


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

soaringfalcon11 said:


> For me, yes, and also for others. It has been proven successful in the treatment of OCD. For me, 20 mg of Celexa has done the trick. The only time I experienced racing, paranoid thoughts was when I took 35 mg of Vicodin and three shots of 80 proof vodka (not recommended).


Do you take the generic version of Celexa? I've heard that like many generics, it's not quite as effective. If my stint with Parnate doesn't work out, I'm thinking about giving Celexa a try.


----------



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> They really do help to quiet your thoughts down, which helps a lot when you're taking on SA. The ruminative thoughts in SA always tend to spiral into negativity, so without all that going on, you can think a bit more clearly. At least that's been my experience. But if you go to too high a dose, you can kind of feel like a zombie, in a fog. I went as high as 40mg, but am back down to 30 now.
> 
> And yeah, CBT helps a lot, the SSRI's can make it easier to do.


Thanks..I start therapy in 2 weeks and am figuring I will need an SSRI to help me through some of the tougher parts. But definitely want to avoid feeling even more fogged in than moments I go through now!



soaringfalcon11 said:


> The only time I experienced racing, paranoid thoughts was when I took 35 mg of Vicodin and three shots of 80 proof vodka (not recommended).


Thanks for the warning lol :b


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I take an ssri (prozac) along with a benzo prn (ativan). I recently decided to go militant on my dosages and boosted it up from 20mg to 40mg. I have to say that I have noticed a lot of apathy on my part for the passed few weeks, but I started taking Rhodiola Rosea along with the increase in ssri and have noticed an increase in my motivation and my overall liveliness. I felt so apathetic and bored, but I think the dopaminergic activities of the Rhodiola has combatted the effects of ssri apathy for me. I also drink heavily from time to time, and I smoke a little bit of pot here and there, so that may have some medicinal properties as well.

I also plan on adding phenylalanine , l-tyrosine, or wellbutrin to my regimen, we'll see how that goes.

I also feel a lot mentally sharper and less fogged since starting medication, so food for thought there.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> Yes but I am on nardil which boosts serotonin just the same.


Sorry, I was just joking with you. 



Bluemeow said:


> What SSRI do you currently take at 30 mg?


Oops, I forgot to mention that - it's paxil (parotexine). I definitely notice if I stop taking it, or reduce it too low - I'll go out to the grocery store and start feeling self-conscious and nervous, unable to smile and make eye-contact, like I used to in the bad old days.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

tony0306 said:


> Can I ask, how much do you weigh?


Sure, I'm about 160 lbs.


----------



## Gammybeth2 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Paxil*

I am on Paxil, works great for me. Been on it for quite a while.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

tony0306 said:


> I asked because my doc told me based on my weight that 20 mg would be worthless. He told me any less than 50 mg would provide no benefit. I was about 195# at the time.


Hmm, I don't know - I think people vary in their metabolism enough that it's good to just start at 20mg and go up from there. Really, over 30mg for me is WAY too much!


----------

